# Cut Pad on Dew Claw



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing the right thing. Bailey has had this happen quit often too. It does take a while to heal. If you keep it wrapped during the day and take the bandage off at night to let it breath, that seemed to work for us. Good luck.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree, Karlie has done that from time to time and the sooner you can leave it open to air the better. 

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing the right thing but I would also let it breath some so it can scab up. Good luck in keeping him from licking it and reopening it.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Actually, on closer inspection, it looks like his nail on his dew claw has separated from the quick. His nail is kind of jutting out to the side instead of laying flat like his other one. Will his toenail just fall off? It doesn't feel like it is loose though. Do I need to take him to the vet? He only acts like he is in pain if you touch it, otherwise he still wants to run around and play ball.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

***bump***


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

***bumping Up****


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh, poor guy! I don't know what to tell you, but I'm sure someone else has dealt with this before.

Sending positive thoughts for quick healing. 

Delilah has her dew claws and I'm so afraid of something like this happening.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry not much help here, maybe you could wrap the claw a little so he won't re injure himself until you see if it's gonna fall off.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi! This happened to Murphy about 3 weeks ago and we are still dealing with it! Right now his foot is all bandaged up and he is pouting about it....Especially when I have to put a ziplock baggie over it before he goes outside. Anyways when Murphy first injured his dew claw it bled and the nail was jetted out and the ball thing that the nail is attached to(sorry I don't know what it is called) swollen. I kept it clean and tried to keep it dry..(Murphs a licker:doh The swelling didn't go down so I took him to the vet. The first time he put him on antibiotics and prednisone and told me to watch it as he said that the nail will most likely come off. Well he finished up the antibiotics and it still was the same. Still swollen and the nail black. I took him again to the vet and he told me to soak the foot in betadine and hot water and to dilute it to where it looks like tea.(Not hot enough to burn him though) 2x per day. So I followed the instructions and it wasn't easy trying to keep Murph still for 2 minutes with his paw in a coffee can....Then he must have caught the nail on something a few days later and it was half off and bleeding. So again we were off to the vet. This time he numbed up his foot and took the nail off. He said that this whole ordeal must have been very painful for him. He says now I have to watch the foot for infection and after the bandage comes off soak it again....It is possible that he might have to have the ball attached to the nail removed if it becomes infected. So he is again on more antibiotics and I am hoping it heals and he doesn't need surgery. If I were you I would take your pup to the vet. You need to make sure it doesn't get infected and he probably needs antibiotics to prevent that. I have enclosed a pic of the pitiful pup...


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm hoping for quick and painless recovery's for both Murphy and Gus! Poor guys.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You might want to take him to the vet. The jutting out nail will keep catching on things, doing more damage. My angel Cody did something like this years ago, and the nail had to be removed, along with some stitching and soaks.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie just riped his dew claw half way off. Took him to the vet and they removed the nail. Hope they have a speedy recovery.


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> In a moment of unadulterated speed and joy at chasing a tennis ball, Gus cut his pad on his dew claw. It only bled a little, and we immediately cleaned it with some peroxide. We are wrapping it every now and then and putting Neosporin on it. Should it be kept wrapped all the time or is being able to get air good for it? We mostly wrap it when he starts to lick it (surprisingly, he leaves the bandage alone). I know it can take awhile for a pad to heal, so I just wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing.
> 
> Thanks!


When training or in competion Sierra has cut her pads. And because she is jumping in the water wrapping is not an option. So what works great is Liquid Skin, 2 or 3 coats does the trick.


----------

